# Heinz Baked Beans - Canned



## Big Smoothy (Apr 9, 2008)

Ignorant question here:  is it OK for me to eat 2 cans of Heinz Baked Beans per day:  

My concern is the sodium.

US RDA says 2,400 mg day, which is about a teaspoon

UK says the upper limit on sodium intake should be, 1,600 mg per day:


Each can has: 1,980 mg of sodium.  So, 2 cans would be 3,960 G of Sodium.
I suppose this is way too much, even though I sweat during the day, and drink about 4 liters of water per day.

20 G of protein
65 Carbs
23 G of sugar

Also, is this too much sugar?



TIA


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2008)

That is alot of sodium, even with moderate sweating and proper intake of water I wouldn't habitually eat two cans a day.

Besides, much of the nutrients in foods get lost in the canning process.

I would go with a healthier substitute.

It isn't that much sugar, but it certaintly could be done away with. Whether or not it is too much depends on your goals and what the rest of your nutrient intake is like.

Personally, I would ditch it.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 10, 2008)

fufu said:


> That is alot of sodium, even with moderate sweating and proper intake of water I wouldn't habitually eat two cans a day.
> 
> Besides, much of the nutrients in foods get lost in the canning process.
> 
> ...



fufu,

Thanks.

So,

Should I:

1. eat only 1 can per day or

2. ditch it all together?


TIA again.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, 1 would be better than 2, and none would be better than 1. 

However, that is for your general health and well-being. I'm not really basing that statement on how successful your diet will be, if you are on one that is. 

If you are proactively health concious about your diet 1 can is no biggy. If you were trying to lose weight as efficient as possible, I wouldn't eat any of it.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 11, 2008)

Dam you must really like those!  When I eat them now I drain them and rinse them then stir fry with some peppers and whatever meat.  No need to eat them habitually in my opinion.  I would cut them to a few times a week max!


----------



## Smoo_lord (Apr 12, 2008)

fuck, I eat them.. Everything in moderation though.. 

there are some fucking food nazis on here i swear


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2008)

Smoo_lord said:


> fuck, I eat them.. Everything in moderation though..
> 
> there are some fucking food nazis on here i swear



Orly?

Advice is provided here to help people eat as healthy as possible if they so choose. Limiting information on efficient dieting is not the goal of this forum.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

i like canned black soy beans. i just get them plain and rinse them in hot water and add hot sauce or some plain yogurt.


----------

